# History of assault weapons



## Ravage (Jul 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]J1tQ3o72UxY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nOfzu6_9FM8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ugumD7y3knI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3uIXpyeZ0EM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]e_Ap71XAm5k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]MpdZteIkWdU[/YOUTUBE]


----------

